# Bradley smoke generator with adapter.



## ndhunter (Feb 5, 2014)

If anyone is looking for a smoke generator for there smoke house build, I just ordered the Bradley smoke generator with adapter from meatprocessingproducts.com for 99.99, shipping was 17.49 for a grand total of $117.48! That's a pretty dang good deal, I hunted for a bit and ran across that web site. I snagged one up. If you all need something of this nature Id go check it out before they pull the sell!


----------

